# Half Scale JD 9630 4×4 Articulating Tractor



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is a fella that lives about 25 miles south of me. He is an very talented artisan that has the vision and the abilities to create some very unique equipment. This particular creation was a Steiner in its former life. I truly admire someone who can see the end product when they start a custom project. I thought you fellas might enjoy this. Half Scale JD 9630
He is truly amazing one of a kind.

A link to his website.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's too cool. Wonder what he's running in that? Sounds like a small block Chevy!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks a little less than half, doesn't matter tho, it's dam cool, I'd tear that cab off if it where mine I think. That's what I call a garden tractor tho!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ben70b said:


> Looks a little less than half. That's what I call a garden tractor tho!


I thought so too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Cool....Thanks for sharing!!! edro:


----------

